# Newest Acquisition



## LDUBS (Dec 8, 2017)

Daiwa Lexa 100 line counter reel. This is the smallest in the Lexa LC series and is rated at 140 yards of 14# mono. I have mine loaded with 8# mono. I figure about 180 yards or thereabouts. Daiwa also makes a compact low profile digital line counter model. As far as I know, these two models might be the smallest size line counter reels out there. The cost for the Lexa is more than some other line counter reels commonly used for kokanee/trout trolling, but the Lexa LC’s smaller size made it worth it to me. In fact I’ve shied away from getting a line counter reel before now because they were so large. I paired mine with a slow action trolling rod. I haven’t used it enough to give it any kind of evaluation, but so far so good. This isn’t going to be of much use for casting. But for trolling or targeting a specific depth, having a line counter is so much easier than having to strip off line.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 8, 2017)

I was out with a guide once who used Line Counter Reels. 

I'm not much of a troller, but...if it helps you catch more fish, it must be right!


----------



## SeaFaring (Dec 8, 2017)

Nice looking reel!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Jan 2, 2018)

Fish pictures or it does not work! :lol:


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 2, 2018)

Jim said:


> Fish pictures or it does not work! :lol:



That's right -- if there isn't a photo then it didn't happen. LOL. I been putting them under the fishing report section. First one on the new rig is now my "avatar" (I think that is what you call it). 

I like the reel a lot. The line counter makes it super convenient. No more stripping & counting to get the setback you want. Also, it is handy for knowing when to get the net ready (especially when by myself). Again, I like the small size for trout fishing. The "clicker" is pretty loud. And of course, the level wind is better at avoiding line twists than the spinning reels. The rod I'm currently using is a Lamiglas Kokanee rod. It is 7 1/2' light power fiberglass rod rated at 4-8# mono. The feel is completely different. It took me some time to get used to how much more it flexes compared to my Ugly Stiks. My first fish on this rig was I would guess a 3# rainbow. I had to use a little more finesse. Not going to be "horsing" a big fish around with this rod.


----------

